# Cake, Cake, CAKE!!!



## Arlandria

What design are you having?? Pictures please...

I really cant decide!!

We're having a mixture of fruit, sponge and chocolate but its the design i'm stuck on....

:flower:


----------



## polo_princess

I have absolutley NO idea, a friend is a cake maker so she is making mine as our present, all i know is that its going to be pink and white to match our colourscheme :lol:


----------



## lynne192

i'm think about maybe getting mine from marks and spencers.... they have a lot in thier catalog and some online which i think are lovely.... also been thinking about buying ones out of asda/tesco and getting them decorated....


----------



## Sovereign

This was our cake - it was white chocolate, milk chocolate, dark chocolate and the top tier had chocolate with rum in it it! I loved it! x
 



Attached Files:







30829_405235950862_679550862_4911290_5015591_n.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## binxyboo

my cake was made and decorated by my aunty as our wedding present.
I loved it. It was very Art Deco and fitted my black and white theme perfectly.

https://fast.whitakernet.com/newgallery/getpic.php?site=2&dir=d5e5b686&file=ce9db0cc&maxsize=700
https://fast.whitakernet.com/newgallery/getpic.php?site=2&dir=d5e5b686&file=38a9384e&maxsize=700


----------



## chelseaharvey

Were having cupcakes

Binxyboo do you have any pics of your wedding?? We are going for a black & white theme


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170471757516&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

Thats my cake.. but its in burgundy and white, with a burgundy feather topper instead of the b&g topper. x


----------



## binxyboo

chelseaharvey said:


> Were having cupcakes
> 
> Binxyboo do you have any pics of your wedding?? We are going for a black & white theme

I sure do.
You can find them all here
https://www.whitakernet.com/wedding/pictures.php


----------



## Pinkgirl

We are having cupcakes on a large stand with a cake on the top x


----------



## lynne192

Sovereign said:


> This was our cake - it was white chocolate, milk chocolate, dark chocolate and the top tier had chocolate with rum in it it! I loved it! x

thats really great hun lovely 



binxyboo said:


> my cake was made and decorated by my aunty as our wedding present.
> I loved it. It was very Art Deco and fitted my black and white theme perfectly.
> 
> https://fast.whitakernet.com/newgallery/getpic.php?site=2&dir=d5e5b686&file=ce9db0cc&maxsize=700
> https://fast.whitakernet.com/newgallery/getpic.php?site=2&dir=d5e5b686&file=38a9384e&maxsize=700

love it :D your auntie is really talented.


----------



## Arlandria

Sovereign said:


> This was our cake - it was white chocolate, milk chocolate, dark chocolate and the top tier had chocolate with rum in it it! I loved it! x

A girl after my own heart :) a fellow City fan hee hee

All those cakes look gorg XX


----------



## caggimedicine

We couldn't decide between a fruit/sponge cake either - so we had both... but had sponge in the form of cupcakes. Everyone loved them!

We used a company called Little Paper Cakes

https://img808.imageshack.us/img808/6861/img0083large.jpg


----------



## Arlandria

Aw thats lovely x


----------



## lynne192

thats lovely hun x


----------



## Sovereign

Cassandra said:


> Sovereign said:
> 
> 
> This was our cake - it was white chocolate, milk chocolate, dark chocolate and the top tier had chocolate with rum in it it! I loved it! x
> 
> A girl after my own heart :) a fellow City fan hee hee
> 
> All those cakes look gorg XXClick to expand...

Lol, its not me its DH but we got married at City cos i'm nice lol x


----------



## Bocket

This is ours, but we aren't paying that much for it!!

https://www.maisiefantaisie.co.uk/black-and-white-wedding-cake.html


----------



## lynne192

awww thats nice hun wouldn;t be spending £850 on it though lol :D


----------



## Arlandria

^^^ Oooo i like that idea - looks lovely! Hardest part is choosing which photos you have :D


----------



## Bocket

I know, I've found a couple me and Dan have taken over the years and photographer is going to do a few shots before the wedding for us. 

I went into a local cake shop and the woman said she loves it and she's doing it for a lot less that that website is quoting! there's no way I'd pay that much!


----------



## lynne192

yeah its pretty easy and cheap to do too just need to get edible ink and print them. just be hard to put it together.


----------



## Arlandria

Its actually not that hard to put it together - ive been learning how to make cakes recently - im far far from being good but hopefully in two years come our wedding i'll be pretty good.

Just dunno if i can be bothered with the stress a few days before baking a bloody cake!

Think you can buy them un-decorated from like M&S and do the rest yourself X (dont quote me though!)


----------



## lynne192

yes you can thats were we're thinking about getting it from lol. can also get cheaper ones from like Asda and tesco :D


----------



## JessdueJan

I love that photo one :)


----------



## Georgie90

Soverign, how much was your cake if you dont mind me asking?x


----------



## tmr1234

we are having some think like this but white and red and diff topper on them all my mum is making it
 



Attached Files:







squareminicakes.jpg
File size: 7.4 KB
Views: 49


----------



## R&G2007

We had two cakes, one for Gretna which was from Marks and Spencer&#8217;s and cost less than £60, the second one was for our reception, we bought that one from a cake shop in Lakeside and it was £150. 

Here are photos of both

https://www.bootsphoto.com/studio?creation_id=8909373


----------



## myasmumma

lol i clicked the link and was like what? boots make cakes lol and then i see boots photos :) i have no clue what we want for cake


----------



## missy123

her eis the one i have ordered but im thinking of changing my mind................https://www.tastytreats.ie/images/LARGE/Tasty9-(1).jpg


----------



## Arlandria

Thats nice, why u changing your mind hun? xx


----------



## missy123

coz now i like the ones with the little towers on them like this one........same shop and same price,what do u think?????https://www.tastytreats.ie/images/LARGE/Tasty6-(1).jpg


----------



## Arlandria

They're both nice, but I think I do prefer the second one now! :haha: I'm sure they wont mind you changing it :) xx


----------



## R&G2007

missy123 said:


> coz now i like the ones with the little towers on them like this one........same shop and same price,what do u think?????https://www.tastytreats.ie/images/LARGE/Tasty6-(1).jpg

I like this one as I prefer the detailing


----------



## missy123

yeah im thinkin the 2nd one too :)


----------



## lynne192

very nice hun :D


----------



## Kimboowee

We're having cupcakes - I need to decide on decorations for them though. Plus having an iced fruit cake to cut with a bride and groom on x


----------



## Mrsfaram

My husband is a mortician so his cake was a coffin that said "til death do us part." It was a huge hit! Here are some pics of both of our cakes...

https://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx99/mrsfaram/Wedding/284.jpg


----------



## sarafused

This was my sisters wedding cake(s) mostly made by my mum and a little decorating help from me.
https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l97/sarafused/IMG_0232.jpg

My brother got married last August and we made him this chocolate cake. It still had a figurine to go on top.
https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l97/sarafused/Wedding%20cakes/IMG_2188.jpg

And as a surprise I made my brother this little cake. This was hard work!
https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l97/sarafused/Wedding%20cakes/IMG_2184.jpg
https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l97/sarafused/Wedding%20cakes/IMG_2183.jpg
https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l97/sarafused/Wedding%20cakes/IMG_2182.jpg

Personally I had a traditional Finnish wedding cake. Light sponge with cream and strawberries.


----------

